# ide generated code verändern?



## millinär (10. Sep 2006)

ich benutze in netbeans javax.swing.GroupLayout
aber weil es das in 1.5 nicht gibt will ich es durch 
org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout 
ersetzen aber wie kann ich den code der im blauen bereich ist verändern?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Sep 2006)

Willkommen in der wundervollen Welt der GUI-Builder  
In Netbeans geht's nicht. :autsch:


----------



## André Uhres (10. Sep 2006)

Bei mir steht im blauen Bereich sowas:

```
org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout jPanel1Layout = new org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout(jPanel1);
```
Ist doch schon so wie du es brauchst ?


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Sep 2006)

Hi,



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Willkommen in der wundervollen Welt der GUI-Builder
> In Netbeans geht's nicht. :autsch:



Doch, es geht. Aber anders als man denkt.  Direkt in den blaun unterlegten Codebreich schreiben geht nicht. NetBeans schützt den Code vor seinem Programmierer (und das ist auch gut so). Aber wenn du dir die "Properties" einer Komponente in Matisse anschaust, findest du dort das Register "Code". Da läßt sich dann alles mögliche einrichten ...

Im gegebenen Fall ist das allerdings unnötig.


----------

